# Dream bird gun



## Walter Adkins

I was wondering what would be your dream upland bird gun. Mine would be either a Browning 16ga 26" barrel over/under that was put out within the last two years or a AYA 16ga 26" barrel over/under or side by side. As for now it will be the same 870 16ga that my grandpa carried years ago when they were first put into production.


----------



## truck

I would love to have my old 870 wingmaster back  Dumb me sold it back in the early 80s.


----------



## littleking

ithaca model 37 20ga or model 51 12ga


----------



## stumpsitter

My Browning side by side.


----------



## big_fish

I guess for me that would depend on what bird your after for pheasent a 12 with 28"barrels and a heavy load maybe 6 s if were talkiing grouse or wodcocks a light weight 20 slightly shorter barrels early season I would tote some 7 1/2 s with me but later in the season when the leaves come of I would take 6 s doves shoot em with whatevers at hand lightload 7 1/2 the gun you use should fit you goo. Most people go to a shop and juts buy a gun but a gun that fits is like an extention of your body but you will pay more personly I haven't dropped the money yet just got used to the ones I have and I still use the excuse that the gun doesn't fit when I miss well thats one of them lol lol big_fish


----------



## supersize

I bought my dream gun (of the moment) last spring, a Bennelli M1 20 gauge, 26 in. barrel. I got hooked on auto-loaders 2 yrs. ago after I bought a Berretta 391 Urika. I have only shot clay birds with the Benelli, and I'm looking forward to hunting with it this fall. This means, though, since I purchased my "dream gun" last spring, I need to start another dream...


----------



## Shortdrift

Ithaca double, two triggers, 26" barrels, improved cylinder and modified, right around six pounds, beautifully balanced, quick pointing and fits me perfectly.  
Once used it to break 25 straight on the skeet range. I purchased this shotgun forty seven years ago when I was attending college. Got it at Sam's Loan Shop for $20 and my Fox double which was a thirty inch, eight pound duck gun but in better shape than the Ithaca. Hunted all upland game with the Ithaca as purchased for twenty years and then had new wood, reblue and complete mechanical review by a truly gifted gunsmith.
I still have the Ithaca but don't know what will become of it when I move on.


----------



## TheKing

Dream gun is a Rem Model 1148 autoloader with a full choke. Built in 1949 and is still my best chance at a long range pheasant.


----------



## truck

Well Shortdrift got me thinking,1937 Lefever nitro side by side 12 ga  Dang I sure busted alot of clays with that gun.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

I just got my dream gun over the summer. My Dad gave me his Valmet sweet 16...over/under. Its a bit short for me but i will adjust....it has a #1 and #2 skeet barrel so it opens up REAL fast. He bought the gun used in the early 60's...not sure what year it is.

Mitch


----------



## ohioredneck08

mine is any shotgun i can get my hands onto lol but i doo like my wingmaster


----------

